# Anyone in NC looking for a Golden puppy?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.. what a doll !!!!! Anyone close by want a sweetie.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Seriously...HOW is that puppy in rescue at such a young age???? At the rescue I help out at we get occasional pups but they are ALWAYS staffie crosses or collie crosses...I have never seen an adult golden never mind a puppy like that...who bred this little guy??? He won't be there long Im sure!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a cutie! He will get a home quick, I'm sure!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at that curly hair....don't you think he looks a lot like the puppy that someone started a thread about where the breeder assured her it was a Golden and then as his fur grew in she realized he was a Golden Doodle (which the guy also bred)
But, he is adorable....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Not much info there and they're listing him as a mix. He sure looks all Golden.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is adorable! Our rescue has a few puppies right now (one is my foster). You would be surprised at how many we are getting in on a regular basis.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm in SC and would take the little puddnum.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

That puppy is JUST GORGEOUS!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13076321
Our adoption fee is $100 payable in cash only. This includes spay/neuter, a one year rabies vaccine (if old enough), a single distemper/parvo/parainfluenza vaccine (puppies need a series!!), a single kennel cough vaccine, and deworming for round and hook worms. Heartworm testing available at an additional charge. All animals are spayed/neutered PRIOR to being turned over to adoptive parents. Questions? Call 828-632-1199 or send e-mail referencing the animal number you are interested in. 
*
Simba # 6892 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Baby Male Dog Pet ID: 6892 Alexander County Animal Care & Adoption Center, Taylorsville, NC About Simba # 6892
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NC280.html
mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Simba # 6892 PFId#13076321 Id#6892

MORE PETS THERE:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=NC280*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Seriously...HOW is that puppy in rescue at such a young age???? At the rescue I help out at we get occasional pups but they are ALWAYS staffie crosses or collie crosses...I have never seen an adult golden never mind a puppy like that...who bred this little guy??? He won't be there long Im sure!!!


We get puppies all the time..... Mostly because the breeder couldnt sell them because they were to old.. at 12 weeks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

I believe you if the breeder didn't sell them and they're 12 wks. or older.
Thank God you are there.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

that actually makes my blood boil.
12 weeks and a pup is a liability? a has been?

"$%%^ those type of people dont deserve to be allowed to breed theirselves in my opinion.

if it just about the money then dont do it.

i am actually angry now.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

any news on this little one?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I have to be honest. When I very first opened the page and saw the picture, my brain said "Doodle".

Not that there's anything wrong with that 
_
"Our adoption fee is $100 payable in cash only. This includes spay/neuter, a one year rabies vaccine (if old enough), a single distemper/parvo/parainfluenza vaccine (puppies need a series!!), a single kennel cough vaccine, and deworming for round and hook worms. Heartworm testing available at an additional charge. All animals are spayed/neutered PRIOR to being turned over to adoptive parents."_

Now THAT is a bargain. It's around $400 to adopt around here, and they aren't always altered either.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a cute pup! I'm sure he'll find a home super quick.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I sure wish that I could get him, but alas, it just won't work right now...

Hopefully this fall I'll be looking!

Fostermom - I'll be in touch!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

The petfinder listing has been removed. I hope Simba was adopted.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mandy's Dad said:


> I sure wish that I could get him, but alas, it just won't work right now...
> 
> Hopefully this fall I'll be looking!
> 
> Fostermom - I'll be in touch!


 We'll get you hooked up when the time comes!

I hope he did get adopted. Man is he adorable!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

There was a golden girl in georgia and their adoption fee was $32 I almost went down to look at her.


----------



## Anniebananee (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, wanted to give you an update on this puppy. He was in this shelter with his sister, Nala, who was equally adorable. It's 3 hours from my house but my husband and I saw the post last Wednesday night, immediately contacted the shelter manager who said they were still available. She didn't have much info except that mom was golden mix and unknown father. They were born December 15. That's all the info I had. We couldn't get there until Friday morning when they opened and I stayed in touch by email all day on Thursday, but by late afternoon they were already adopted. I told her I was sorry for us, but happy for them!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's good news for the puppies. Wow, he certainly looks all Golden to me.

I'm sure your puppy is out there waiting for you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annie*

Annie:

Thank YOU SO MUCH FOR your update saying the two puppies were adopted and THANK YOU for pursuing them!


----------



## Anniebananee (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, it seemed too good to be true that we were looking for a golden and then there they were. I'm SO pleased that they found a good home, though. I just knew they wouldn't last long!


----------

